# Saved a mouse today.



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

So I come home from my boyfriends house today and my mom tells me to be careful because there's a mouse that the cats are after. Of corse this is of no news to me so I go to my room. A few minutes later, my sister comes out of her room screaming that the mouse was in her room. My mom was freaking out with my sister, an my dad was screaming like a little girl. So of corse I walk in and grab a towel to pick this little thing up. Well it turns out she was exhausted. She didn't even move when I put the towel over her and picked her up. I put her ad the towel in our big old pot that's supposed to be used for soup. She layed there while I pet her and just closed her eyes. I fluffed up her towel and got a bowl of water for her to drink. She didn't want water so I grabbed some rabbit food to give her and she didn't take to that either. Finally, she took a piece of cat food from my hand and choked down. I put quite a few pieces in there for her. She was falling asleep eating!! She would take a few bites and her head would kind of fall, so I would make a kissing noise or a clicking noise and she would wake up to eat. She's so darling and I wish I could keep her but I have nowhere to put her! If she's still alive tomorrow (apparently the cats had been carrying her and batting her around earlier) I'll be putting her Into our pole barn


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Hope mousey is OK.


----------



## Haven (Feb 26, 2014)

Poor little thing. Thank you for helping her. Hopefully she has no internal injuries and will recover. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

poor little thing, she's lucky (also a name suggestion) you were there to save her. Always wanted a mouse, so cute and tiny!!!! If she took food from your hand she should be easy to tame aswell.


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

She's alive guys! I checked on her as soon as my eyes opened and she perked her ears and lifted her head to sniff when I took the lid off the pot to see her. There was a toothpick wedged under the lid so air could get in.  a birthday miriacle!! I've named her Maizy, it just kind of popped into my head and it fit. She is no longer bunched up like the picture above, and she's standing instead of just laying down limp. I'll be feeding her again and checking on her for a few more hours just to be sure she's okay, then I will be releasing her Into my pole barn. If I had a cage to keep her in I would totally keep her!! She's such a sweetheart.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

She's gorgeous  hope she continues to recover from her ordeal. It's a good job your cats were just looking for something to play with and not to eat! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

Ratbag said:


> She's gorgeous  hope she continues to recover from her ordeal. It's a good job your cats were just looking for something to play with and not to eat! Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know! And all three of them teamed up and killed a different, bigger male a few days ago. I'm so glad she's okay though. Earlier yesterday, when my mom said there was a mouse the cats were after she sent me a picture of the poor thing sitting on my backpack with two of the three cats surrounding her. I couldn't do anything at that time but I'm glad the cats don't get to her. I'll post that picture in a little bit.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's definitely wild? All te wild mice I've met have been pretty good at not getting caught or seen. Domestic rodents don't have the skills to do the same (think your rats v wild ones). She'd only need a tank to live in, I believe.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Does Mouse let you pet her now that she's fully awake? Are you sure you don't have an extra tank or a bin(bin cage for mice?)....  I'm so glad she made it! 1 last pic before you release her??;D


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> She's definitely wild? All te wild mice I've met have been pretty good at not getting caught or seen. Domestic rodents don't have the skills to do the same (think your rats v wild ones). She'd only need a tank to live in, I believe.


 We've caught two wild mice with jars. One was being harassed by my cat and dog and the other was in our trash can. And the mouse Pilot saved was exhausted and was in bad condition.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. I've only seen them on my old farm and on camp grounds; these ran if they sensed you were watchin them so you had to watch out the corner of your eye.


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh wow, she is so cute!! I know she was exhausted traumatized by the kitties. Maybe she's just so glad you saved her life!  Are you sure you can't keep the little cutie?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't keep it. Its a wild mouse. Even if she lives long term in your care she won't be happy. She's an adult so she will never be like a pet. She will always be looking for a way to escape.


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

Nope! Sorry guys! I see these guys all the time out where I live. I'm positive she is wild. The closest home is not very close, and I live on and around Farms. She was exhausted and was most likely just about to give up. I released her this morning after I gave her a few more pellets of cat food just to be sure she was going to be okay. Like Abyss said, she would most likely not be happy in my care, and when I lifted the lid to check on her right before releasing her she darted away and hid in the towels. She scampered off as soon as I layed the pot down on the ground of the barn. Here's the last picture I took of her  hopefully she won't come back into the house and risk the cats again!


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

saratherussiandog said:


> Does Mouse let you pet her now that she's fully awake? Are you sure you don't have an extra tank or a bin(bin cage for mice?)....  I'm so glad she made it! 1 last pic before you release her??;D


She sniffed my fingers when I dropped the food onto the towel in the pot but I didn't touch her again. And no the only other cage I had is my hermit cage which has my hermit crab in it. Plus, again, she is wild and would probably not make a very good pet. Even though she was a sweetheart. Plus, I couldn't keep her in my room for a few weeks, because of my rats that are coming home on Monday


----------



## Haven (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay, I'm glad this story has a happy ending!


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm glad you rescued her  and glad you are going to release her back and not keep her! Once a free spirit always a free spirit  One suggestion would be to make sure to keep her in a low light area and although I know it's hard not to touch these cuties make sure to restrict your contact with her. Just so it doesn't stress her out (and so she won't bite you out of fear).
But I'm glad she got lucky and doesn't seem to have any puncture wounds!


----------

